# Anybody verify accuracy of TPMS



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Even with the short wall 18's you run them a bit firm, interesting. Since it is bitter cold up here in MI I have been keeping them at 30 cold to give them some sort of compliance on the frozen pavement, but come summer I will be playing with the tire pressures to find my favorite compromise with ride/handling/economy. 
We pay the price for an overly firm ride up here with our roads, and so do our wheels.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I have, and it _seems_ to be fairly accurate.
> 
> ...when the TPMS display said 40 psi, the tire gauge read slightly over 39 psi.
> 
> ...


what size tires are you running and what is the maximum PSI rating on them? On cars like the Cruze i find if i go to 40 or anything near it i have a loss of traction. 35 has been my "magic" number.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> has anyone used a calibrated guage to measure the accuracy of the TPMS system in their cars. I have a guage that I feel is reasonably reliable and it reads +2 to the TPMS. Because this guage has not been calibrated recently and is about 10 years old, I tend to trust the TPMS more. I would guess that the TPMS is probably accurate to +- 1, but not sure.


I have an AUDI A8l. The AUDI A8L gauge is 3 psi lower than my hand held. Which is right? Which is wrong?

I split the difference.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

A few months ago I tested this on my Dad's Cobalt. Surprisingly, both gauges were reading almost spot on. I left the car on while my Dad was filling the tires and actually watched the pressure increase on the Cobalts display, we then waited a few moments and verified pressures on both the display and handheld and they were pretty much the same.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> A few months ago I tested this on my Dad's Cobalt. Surprisingly, both gauges were reading almost spot on. I left the car on while my Dad was filling the tires and actually watched the pressure increase on the Cobalts display, we then waited a few moments and verified pressures on both the display and handheld and they were pretty much the same.


Chevy makes a good and sophisticated TPMS. My "old" Audi (2009) measures the temp in PSI, the new 2011 AUDI on has green, yellow or red to show tire pressures. I much prefer the Chevy way, with actual numbers that I can relate to my external gauge.


----------

